

Ask HN: I've made an OS WPF Restaurant POS but it isn't interesting anymore. - emreeren

I'm not an OS man and started it as a pet project. Somehow it is active for two years and users love it but it seems not so many developers are interested on WPF anymore. How can I improve this for attracting more developer attention?&#60;p&#62;https://github.com/emreeren/SambaPOS-3
======
shawn-butler
I think not having an English version of the product site hurts. I know it is
unfair criticism but it does add friction. Also it is not immediately clear
what license the code is under. Maybe a License.txt?

~~~
goofygrin
Google translate of the home page has this: SambaPOS free to download and can
be used without any restrictions, and Touch Screen-assisted Restaurant Program
Open Source project. I use the program as you wish, may make changes to the
source code and share it with our community.

------
goofygrin
WPF/Thick client is not sexy, but as you've found there is a large market for
good POS systems.

I agree with shawn-butler -- I think the lack of English
documentation/implementation is huge.

